# New grille making annoying sound



## SilverSER (Apr 17, 2005)

I got a T-Rex grille for Christmas for my Silver Alt SE-R. Well At about 65 I start getting a tone equal to the tone for the national broadcast test. Just not as loud. I talk to the manufacture. They said that some of there grilles do change noises within the car on "SOME " models. But I was wondering if any one else has had this happen to them??


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

SilverSER said:


> I got a T-Rex grille for Christmas for my Silver Alt SE-R. Well At about 65 I start getting a tone equal to the tone for the national broadcast test. Just not as loud. I talk to the manufacture. They said that some of there grilles do change noises within the car on "SOME " models. But I was wondering if any one else has had this happen to them??


i heard the same thing from someone using this grille.. but let me ask you this do you really like the look of this grille ? i thinks its gross.. i like the S5 much better


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nissan dealer here installed one on a new car they had on the lot. Took it off and trashed it cause it made the noise...


----------



## SilverSER (Apr 17, 2005)

The TRex I like so far. I like the S5 too but, I have gotten hit in the rear of the car. It took the body shop three time to get the paint right. I'd hate to have to pay three different times to get the grill to look right. The Silver is one of the hardest colors to match up right. If you guys know of any other grilles out there. Please post them


----------

